# HP Pavilion g4 will not upgrade to W8



## wcf8144 (Nov 17, 2012)

My HP Pavilion g4 will not update to windows 8. I do not get any error message or screen, it goes so far into the setup then reads cannot update to windows 8. Any help appreciated.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello wcf8144 and welcome to TSF,

Please download and run the Upgrade Assistant.

Upgrade to Windows 8 - Microsoft Windows


----------

